# think im pregnant!!!!



## Hanz (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey,

I missed my periods and i think, i just think im pregnant. But this is not the best time for it as I may lose my job if my company finds out i am pregnant. They are looking for any oppertunity to terminate people. Is there any one who knows a OB/GYN who can help me here in Dubai? Pls, pls.. Im desparate!!!!


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

hey, I am sorry I cant help 
but i felt that i want to write to you
please be strong and dont do any thing that you may regret later

I have a friend who did it and regrets it every day

talk to your partner, think carefully

kids are very beautiful, so if you r pregnant its something nice and will bring joy and happiness into your life

take care and dont hesitate to ask for any help that i may be able to provide


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Hanz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I missed my periods and i think, i just think im pregnant. But this is not the best time for it as I may lose my job if my company finds out i am pregnant. They are looking for any oppertunity to terminate people. Is there any one who knows a OB/GYN who can help me here in Dubai? Pls, pls.. Im desparate!!!!



First of all, DON'T PANIC! Get a test and find out if you really are pregnant before fast forwarding to "worst case" scenarios. If you don't mind me asking, how old are you, and are you in a stable relationship?


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



Hanz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I missed my periods and i think, i just think im pregnant. But this is not the best time for it as I may lose my job if my company finds out i am pregnant. They are looking for any oppertunity to terminate people. Is there any one who knows a OB/GYN who can help me here in Dubai? Pls, pls.. Im desparate!!!!


hey hanz dont panic just take it easy, im sure there is gona be a way out just relax and talk to your partner about it..


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

relax...... 

n dont go to hospital and say that you wanna xxxxxxxxxx.. pls..... that will creat more trouble for you.. 

If you are pregnant.. two option.. get married ASAP with your partner.. or take emergency leave n go to your country... 

but please do think twice before you take any step...


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

LaFolie said:


> First of all, DON'T PANIC!


That's easy for you to say. Hanz is a man.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 24, 2008)

no,im not a man!!! But im panicd!!


----------



## Hanz (Nov 24, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> First of all, DON'T PANIC! Get a test and find out if you really are pregnant before fast forwarding to "worst case" scenarios. If you don't mind me asking, how old are you, and are you in a stable relationship?


Hi Lafolie,

Im 30yrs old and I thought Im in a stable relationship until this happens. Pregnancy freaked him out and now all of a sudden his parents will not approve it seems.. can you imagine my situation??? Pregnant, single and heartbroken... i dont expect anything worst to happen. at the moment the only thing i have is my job and i really dont wanna lose that too!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hanz said:


> Hi Lafolie,
> 
> Im 30yrs old and I thought Im in a stable relationship until this happens. Pregnancy freaked him out and now all of a sudden his parents will not approve it seems.. can you imagine my situation??? Pregnant, single and heartbroken... i dont expect anything worst to happen. at the moment the only thing i have is my job and i really dont wanna lose that too!!!



If you are single and pregnant you must either a) get married immediately or b) leave the country. 

There are many cases of unmarried mothers in Dubai ending up in jail (with their baby) after delivery, followed by deportation on completion of their sentence. 
Government hospitals in Dubai will probably give you a hard time if you go for maternity care without a marriage certificate and possibly notify the police. You'll definitely have a problem if you try and give birth while still unmarried.

The American hospital and Welcare hospital will be more helpful during ante-natal care but you'll still be in trouble if you end up giving birth there as a single mother.

I am very serious about this issue so do not take it lightly.

-


----------



## Hanz (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba...Im really scared but.. this is the first time something like this happen to me..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hanz said:


> Thanks Elphaba...Im really scared but.. this is the first time something like this happen to me..


Make one more post and then your Personal Message (PM) facility will be up & running. Send me a PM and I can give you some info off board.

x

-


----------



## Hanz (Nov 24, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Make one more post and then your Personal Message (PM) facility will be up & running. Send me a PM and I can give you some info off board.
> 
> x
> 
> -


thanks again Elphaba...really appreciate it.


----------

